# First IVF treatment



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys..
First of all id like to apologise for not coming to the meet up yesterday, my sister had asked to babysit my niece (almost 2wks old) and were really excited.

I have been reading some of the other threads on here regarding EC & ET.... and by the sounds of this alot of the ladies have had bad experienes in terms of unbearable pain.... This is what is really worrying me...

I feel that if it is that unbearable then im not gonna be able to relax properly which may have a big effect of this actually working.

I really want to be knocked out for this, i am under the Heath hospital is there any way that this could be an option for me? I am having it done hrough NHS?

Please its getting closer now and am so worried about the pain
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck on tuesday hunni, i hope your op goes well

mr g is fab and will take good care of you

as for the pain of ec i have no pain, i have always had sedation and 2 out of 3 egg collections i have been out for the count. When you get to that stage just let them know your nervous and they will keep up topped up

in all honestly its pointless getting yourself wound up this far in advance, you have your op to get sorted first and then you will have plenty of little steps before egg collection, try and take it each step at a time


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I had EC last Monday and was so nervous I bearly slept the night before. I can honestly say I cant remember anything at all of the actual collection, last thing I remember was the drugs being put into the canula then next thing I was being moved onto a wheel chair back to recovery. I declined to have the paracetamol pessery as I have Crohns and didnt want to risk any contradiction and honestly I was in no pain. 
When I got home I kept myself topped up with oral paracetamol and was only a little bit achy. I also managed to have one of the best sleeps I have had in a long long time.
As for ET it really is just like a smear, in fact my last smear was more uncomfortable than this. I was really excited during this as we had just seen the embryos on the screen and suddenly I realised how close we were. It really is amazing!
Best of luck with it and honestly dont worry, the drugs really do work lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree im not saying it was pain free for me but i felt nothing during ec, i had pain in ovary area after but i did have 40+ follicles.  I had plenty of pain relief after so the pain passed.  I really wouldnt worry, you have to go through it and i would do it again so it cant be that bad!!! Also just keep thinking what you could get from it.  Noone is gonna completely relax you so just keep thinking positive of the outcome.


----------



## honeybee34 (May 7, 2009)

Hi, I had ET last Wednesday I have to say I was surprised how easy it was and I was very nervous. EC was OK too I had a brilliant sleep something I hadn't had for a week because of the drugs. If you are in pain during EC my advice is say. I had a a phobia of needles before the treatment now I know how to manage that. All I say is to rest after both procedures I am a still a bit twinge and sleeping a lot. They advised me to eat loads of protein and drink loads of water. I had a bit of a bladder infection so get some cranberry juice just in case. Good Luck and relax

Honeybee x


----------



## ButterCup Li (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Girls, 
I am new in here.. I am just starting my journey in IVF
I had my first appointment on 13th May iv IVF Wales (Heath Hospital) I had my blood tests done and ultrasound. Now I have to wait until 28th July to get my results and for next visit and appointment with doctor    it is killing me I have to wait sooooo long  
Do you all have to wait so long for next visit.. and what about the treatment after, does it take month and month to wait??
Also how do they choose who has NHS treatment and who doesn't?
Thanks, I will be happy to have some hear from you

Thank you
x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi buttercup.
You said you had your 1st appointment at the heath, what was the appointment?


----------



## ButterCup Li (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, I had a first appointment in IVF Wales in Heath hospital to start IVF process, coz I vannot get pregnant in natural way. I have problems with my ovaries (probably disfunctional ovaries) so we want to try for a baby and probably only options is IVF for us  so my GP sent my to the IVF clinic to make all tests and so I can start some treatment. I done all my tests now., but I have to wait until end of July to get results and next visit with doctor to discuss what should  we do and what treatment , but most likely it will be IVF


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya buttercup

i replied on another thread

have they told you what problem you have with your ovaries? is it PCOS?


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i jhad my first appointment oct 22 nd 2008 geneeral chat and took bloods we then had another app 2-3 weeks later where i ahd transvaginal scan and dp had sa and then had app again after than and was told the results and that icsi is our option and we will be at the top off the list  ayear to the date so 22 cot 2009 here we come joxxxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Honeybee, I see from your sig that you got your BFP, huge congrats.

Good luck to you all waiting for tx, hope the time passes fast.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow congratulatio honeybee


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

congrats on the bfp honeybee


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations honeybee on your bfp


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Honeybee on your BFP well done


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations hun, i wish you all the best. xxx


----------

